
Page Weight Matters - nkron
http://blog.chriszacharias.com/page-weight-matters
======
klez
Just a heads-up, this is from 2012.

I'm baffled at the amount of stuff we put in a webpage nowadays. A simple page
I developed the backend for, that shows a filter on the left and results on
the right came to weight around 2.87 MB. 2.27 of those are libraries!

I mean, sure, they help with development. But I think we're tipping the
equilibrium in the wrong direction.

